# Gli amici si riconoscono nel momento del bisogno?



## pescerosso (15 Luglio 2010)

Alcuni di voi conoscono la mia storia, per gli altri un breve riassunto.
Mai tradito, dopo 12 anni di matrimonio inizio una "storia" con un'altro. E non uno a caso, il mio capo. Non felice di tutto cio', me ne innamoro. Ho penso di amarlo ovviamente per lui non è cosi.
Mio marito ci becca, perdo il lavoro, crisi profonda da parte mia, marito che vuole fare almeno un tentativo.
Non sono ancora uscita da questo sconvolgimento, ma oggi non voglio parlare solo di questo.
O meglio, voglio parlare degli "altri". E per altri intendo gli altri protagonisti di questa squallida vicenda.
Incomincerei dainfalsi amici. Quelli che ritenevo tali, che hanno raccolto le mie confessioni, con grande interesse e grande comprensione. Peccato ch ealla prima occasione. BOOM!! raccontano tutto alla persona meno affidabile, la quale, ovviamente mette i comunicati stampa. Questo per quanto riguarda il lavoro.
Inoltre, un'amica, o presunta tale, che non  mi vuole piu' parlare perchè venuta a conoscenza della cosa si è offesa perchè a lei non ho raccontato tutti i paricolari(nello specifico l'identità dell'altro).
Ma che schifo!!!!!
Possibile che non esistano (o sono rare) le persone con principi come lealtà, amicizia, comprensione?
E' ridicolo forse che dica io queste cose, visto che io per prima sono venuta meno ai miei principi. Ma la seconda possibilità non si da a chiunque? Sbagliare non è forse umano?
A tutto c'è una ragione, si dice. 
Forse la ragione di tutta questa sofferenza che sto' attraversando era l'unico percorso per fare pulizia nella mia vita. Forse vivevo in un mondo sbagliato e una bella scossa con tante macerie sulle quali ricostruire era l'unico modo per cambiare le cose.
O forse ho il malocchio e tutto va storto?!?!?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Alcuni di voi conoscono la mia storia, per gli altri un breve riassunto.
> Mai tradito, dopo 12 anni di matrimonio inizio una "storia" con un'altro. E non uno a caso, il mio capo. Non felice di tutto cio', me ne innamoro. Ho penso di amarlo ovviamente per lui non è cosi.
> Mio marito ci becca, perdo il lavoro, crisi profonda da parte mia, marito che vuole fare almeno un tentativo.
> Non sono ancora uscita da questo sconvolgimento, ma oggi non voglio parlare solo di questo.
> ...


 
Esistono. Però è vero che sono rare. Ed è vero che spesso gli amici si vedono davvero nel momento del bisogno.


ricordati che tuo marito comunque una seconda possibilità te la sta dando, e credo che questo sia più importante di ciò che pensano o dicono i tuoi colleghi/conoscenti/amici.

Non credo tu abbia il malocchio. Se lo vuoi davvero, potrai ricostruire. Auguri


----------



## pescerosso (15 Luglio 2010)

quintina ha detto:


> Esistono. Però è vero che sono rare. Ed è vero che spesso gli amici si vedono davvero nel momento del bisogno.
> 
> 
> ricordati che tuo marito comunque una seconda possibilità te la sta dando, e credo che questo sia più importante di ciò che pensano o dicono i tuoi colleghi/conoscenti/amici.
> ...


 
Guarda, in tutto qusto schifo  c'è una cosa positiva.
La riscoperta in primo piano di mio marito. Adesso, forse, detto questo sembra che io abbia razionalizzato e superato. Non è proprio cosi', ma ci sto' provando. E poi la riscoperta di un'amica. E' proprio vero che dopo tanti anni (pensa io e lei ci conosciamo dalla prima elementare) certe persone si danno per scontate. Questa vicenda ci ha di nuovo avvicinate. Ho riscoperto la mia migliore e, forse, unica amica.
Le altre si possono definire conoscenze.
Che tristezza pero'..........


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

*Pescerosso*

Te lo dedico:
*Per raro che sia il vero amore, è meno raro della  vera amicizia. *
(Francois de la Rouchefoucauld)


----------



## pescerosso (15 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te lo dedico:
> *Per raro che sia il vero amore, è meno raro della vera amicizia. *
> (Francois de la Rouchefoucauld)


:up:
Concordo pienamete.......
Mi sento veramente una sciocca, illusa e infantile.

Il tradimento sconvolge veramente tutto.

Mai avrei immaginato tutto cio', mai avrei pensato che un sentimento potesse essere cosi' "rovinoso" per l'anima.
Quando lo vivi sembra tutto cosi' meraviglioso da far perdere di vista te stesso.

E' brutto non sapere piu' chi sei....


----------



## Mari' (15 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> :up:
> Concordo pienamete.......
> Mi sento veramente una sciocca, illusa e infantile.
> 
> ...



... non resta altro da fare che scoprirlo, cercati ... ti auguro di ri-trovarti, se non altro per la Tua serenita'  .


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> :up:
> Concordo pienamete.......
> Mi sento veramente una sciocca, illusa e infantile.
> 
> ...


 
pesce ma hai scelto tu di perdere il lavoro ?


----------



## Grande82 (15 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Guarda, in tutto qusto schifo c'è una cosa positiva.
> La riscoperta in primo piano di mio marito. Adesso, forse, detto questo sembra che io abbia razionalizzato e superato. Non è proprio cosi', ma ci sto' provando. E poi la riscoperta di un'amica. E' proprio vero che dopo tanti anni (pensa io e lei ci conosciamo dalla prima elementare) certe persone si danno per scontate. Questa vicenda ci ha di nuovo avvicinate. Ho riscoperto la mia migliore e, forse, unica amica.
> Le altre si possono definire conoscenze.
> Che tristezza pero'..........


Avere un' amica vera e un marito che è una persona eccezionale non è avere poco.
affatto.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Luglio 2010)

Le macerie sono un ottimo punto di partenza per ogni ricostruzione. 
Ovviamente le disgrazie vere sono altre e le macerie idem. 
Sei molto molto fortunata dal punto di vista pratico (un figlio sano, un marito che può mantenerti anche se hai perso il lavoro, un uomo che decide di trovare un'altra chance per voi due...).
Ma solo il lavoro porta alla ricostruzione.
Il lavoro che tuo marito ti chiede (anche se dice di non volerne parlare più) è questo: capire perchè l'hai fatto e capire se ancora c'è amore per lui dentro di te.
Sono percorsi che devi fare da sola e condividere poi con lui. 
intanto ti chiedo: come è iniziata col capo?


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

ho letto nell'altro post.

Perdere il posto di lavoro con questi chiari di luna ...

e nemmno mi piace il fatto che lui sull'onda emotiva ( comprensibile ma non giustificabile  a mio parere) di quello che è successo l'abbia in qualche modo messa nelle condizione di scegliere di andar via.

sottrarre l'indipendendenza economica non aiuta a nessuno dei due. anzi.
immagino come Pesciolina si senta fuor d'acqua, è il caso di dirlo.
senza un lavoro 
senza capire che vuole da suo marito
senza capire che vuole da se stessa
e senza capire cosa è accaduto e perchè.


Pesce, prospettive di lavoro ?


----------



## Grande82 (15 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho letto nell'altro post.
> 
> Perdere il posto di lavoro con questi chiari di luna ...
> 
> ...


micio, io col mio compagno non avrei preteso niente di meno.
capisco lo spaesamento ma mi sembra chiaro che SE si vuole ricostruire bisogna chiudere determinate porte per sempre. 
E per chiudere con un traditore seriale che è pure il capo, puoi solo lasciare il lavoro o chiedere il trasferimento. 
Poi puoi anche scegliere di lasciare il marito e tenere il lavoro.... 
Nessuno le probisce di guardarsi intorno (difficile ma non iimpossibile) o d'inventarsi un'attività nuova (imcluso collanine con le perline o volontariato) per sentirsi più attiva.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> micio, io col mio compagno non avrei preteso niente di meno.
> capisco lo spaesamento ma mi sembra chiaro che SE si vuole ricostruire bisogna chiudere determinate porte per sempre.
> E per chiudere con un traditore seriale che è pure il capo, puoi solo lasciare il lavoro o chiedere il trasferimento.
> Poi puoi anche scegliere di lasciare il marito e tenere il lavoro....
> Nessuno le probisce di guardarsi intorno (difficile ma non iimpossibile) o d'inventarsi un'attività nuova (imcluso collanine con le perline o volontariato) per sentirsi più attiva.


 
capisco il tuo punto di vista Grande come quello del marito, ma personalmente piuttosto che perdere il lavoro mi sarei fatta suora laica.

al posto di Pesciolina io avrei detto : mo' me la faccio passare perchè questo è un pirlo, ridimensiono tutto, mi faccio un bel viaggio con mio marito, lavoro su me stessa per capire che diavolo è successo e passi lunghi e ben distesi.

poi..magari...col tempo decido ...dopo aver trovato magari una occupazione diversa. ma solo dopo.

con questo non voglio giudicare le loro scelte, che a quanto pare sono state subite da pesciolina..tant'è che ora sta male anche per questo.

come se di uomini il mondo non fosse pieno poi...

la togli da un posto e la cacci in altro.e _non ne parliamo piu'_ ( gli ha detto il marito ) e il problema si risolve cosi.
e invece NO! ne devono parlare eccome!!!
Queste cose nell'ambito di una relazione accadono, e non è mettendo la capa sotto la terra o sottraendo la fanciulla dalla tana del lupo che si evita il rischio.

ci metto la mano sul fuoco che invece il problema si riproporrà tale e quale. non subito. tra qualche mese, anno.

del resto se pesciolina fosse serena di questa scelta non sarebbe nemmeno venuta qui. in fondo suo marito l'ha perdonata.


----------



## Micia (15 Luglio 2010)

voglio dire...se almeno pesce rossso lo avesse deciso deliberatamente, senza sentirsi costretta ...
perchè non è una punizione, non è una bambina. avrebbe dovuto essere una scelta consapevole.
mah..forse sbagliio. o forse nella stessa situazione avrei fatto uguale.


----------



## Angel (15 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Guarda, in tutto qusto schifo  c'è una cosa positiva.
> La riscoperta in primo piano di mio marito. Adesso, forse, detto questo sembra che io abbia razionalizzato e superato. Non è proprio cosi', ma ci sto' provando. E poi la riscoperta di un'amica. E' proprio vero che dopo tanti anni (pensa io e lei ci conosciamo dalla prima elementare) certe persone si danno per scontate. Questa vicenda ci ha di nuovo avvicinate. Ho riscoperto la mia migliore e, forse, unica amica.
> Le altre si possono definire conoscenze.
> Che tristezza pero'..........


Finalmente stai cominciando ad affacciarti alla realtà con voglia volontà e umiltà puoi sistemare le cose....devi solo volerlo e dimostrarlo a chi hai vicino, non tutti ci riescono...purtroppo


----------



## pescerosso (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> pesce ma hai scelto tu di perdere il lavoro ?


No, è stata la prima cosa che mi ha chiesto mio marito.
Se non mi fossi immediatamente licenziata (non mi sono neanche piu' presentata), lui mi ha detto che non lo avrei + visto. Me l'ha detto mentre stava preparando le valigie.....
Dopo 3 giorni passati dai suoi, è tornato a casa. Per ricostruire, ma sopratutto per i bambini che non capivano cosa stava succedendo.
Se fossi andata a lavorare, lui dice che non mi avrebbe dato questa seconda possibilità.


----------



## pescerosso (16 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Le macerie sono un ottimo punto di partenza per ogni ricostruzione.
> Ovviamente le disgrazie vere sono altre e le macerie idem.
> Sei molto molto fortunata dal punto di vista pratico (un figlio sano, un marito che può mantenerti anche se hai perso il lavoro, un uomo che decide di trovare un'altra chance per voi due...).
> Ma solo il lavoro porta alla ricostruzione.
> ...


 
E' iniziato con battutine piu' o meno esplicite..... fin che IO ho risposto ad na sua mail invitandolo a pranzo (invito accetato, ovviamente).
In realtà qualche tempo prima avevamo iniziato a mandarci dgli SMS non proprio di lavoro. Poi lui mi ha detto chiaramente che era meglio non andare oltre.  In me pero' continuava quest'attrazione e alla prima occasione in cui lui si è dimostrato interessato, sono partita all'attacco.
Premesso che ancora oggi, alla mia età, sono timida e introversa.
Se penso a quello che ho fatto, all'insistenza con cui ho perseverato, non me ne capacito.
Mai nella vita mi era capitata una cosa cosi.


----------



## pescerosso (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ho letto nell'altro post.
> 
> Perdere il posto di lavoro con questi chiari di luna ...
> 
> ...


Hai centrato pienamente il punto.
Sono sempre stata economicamente indipendente da quando ho finito gli studi.
Non esserlo piu', non avere un lavoro piu' o meno gratificante,mi fa davvero sentire un pesce fuor d'acqua.
O meglio, in questo periodo, sono un pesce rosso nella sua bolla di vetro.

Prospettive per un nuovo lavoro? poche, pochissime.

Mi auguro che sia dovuto al fatto che siamo a ridosso delle ferie.

E che purtoppo, il lavoro che ho lasciato era un ottimo lavoro, per orari, retribuzione e distanza da casa.

Non sarà facile, ma piuttosto che stare a casa faro' qualsia cosa, purchè dignitosa.


----------



## Daniele (16 Luglio 2010)

Pesce rosso, però cavoli, se quel lavoro era così buono potevi evitarti la storiella squallida con il capo, no? Il risultato ovvio e che tuo marito ha avuto in pieno diritto di chiederti è di licenziarti e non dirmi che non lo sapevi che se fossi stata scoperta sarebbe andata così!


----------



## pescerosso (16 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pesce rosso, però cavoli, se quel lavoro era così buono potevi evitarti la storiella squallida con il capo, no? Il risultato ovvio e che tuo marito ha avuto in pieno diritto di chiederti è di licenziarti e non dirmi che non lo sapevi che se fossi stata scoperta sarebbe andata così!


A questa domanda ovviamente dovrei rispondere di si, ma ti dico che a dispetto di tutto quello che poteva e che poi è accaduto sono andata avanti come un treno.
O meglio, come un cavallo con i paraocchi.
Benchè tu (forse  a ragione) ne pensi, per me era un sentimento (amore?) fortissimo, trascinante, viscerale.
Se non fosse stata una cosa cosi mentale, non avrei neanche iniziato, credimi.
E adesso fa' cosi' male perchè a tutto si aggiunge il fatto di sapere che sono stata proprio una scema!!!


----------



## pescerosso (16 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> capisco il tuo punto di vista Grande come quello del marito, ma personalmente piuttosto che perdere il lavoro mi sarei fatta suora laica.
> 
> al posto di Pesciolina io avrei detto : mo' me la faccio passare perchè questo è un pirlo, ridimensiono tutto, mi faccio un bel viaggio con mio marito, lavoro su me stessa per capire che diavolo è successo e passi lunghi e ben distesi.
> 
> ...


Esattamente quello che volevo fare.
Ma mio marito non ha sentito ragione.
In quel momento, con lui con le valigie pronte, ho pensato hai miei figli.
Cosa gli avrei detto una volta tornati a casa da scuola?
Papà se ne andato, forse per sempre, io domani vado a lavorare.
No, impensabile.

Purtoppo pero', è stata l'ennesima decisione sbagliata che ho preso.

Avrei dovuto temporeggiare, farlo calmare un po, e poi fare qualsiasi scelta. 
Anche se, ancora oggi, mio marito ribadisce il fatto che mai e poi mai avrebbe accettato il fatto che io lavorassi ancora li.


----------



## Angel (16 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che volevo fare.
> Ma mio marito non ha sentito ragione.
> In quel momento, con lui con le valigie pronte, ho pensato hai miei figli.
> Cosa gli avrei detto una volta tornati a casa da scuola?
> ...


Se fossi stata al suo posto avresti reagito in maniera diversa? nelle ore che lui lavorava saresti stata tranquilla?


----------



## pescerosso (16 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Se fossi stata al suo posto avresti reagito in maniera diversa? nelle ore che lui lavorava saresti stata tranquilla?


Avrei reagito come lui? Non lo so', sinceramente nella mia posizione, adesso è facile dire: no avrei fatto diversamente.

Ma ti assicuro che scelte cosi' importanti che ti cambiano la vita non prese da te, sono difficili da digerire.

Che poi sia la scelta giusta, questo te lo diro' fra' un po'....


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che volevo fare.
> Ma mio marito non ha sentito ragione.
> In quel momento, con lui con le valigie pronte, ho pensato hai miei figli.
> Cosa gli avrei detto una volta tornati a casa da scuola?
> ...


 
ti sei pentita ma ribadisco che la scelta è stata tua

se poi le cose stanno come dici,
direi anche che è stata una scelta dettata dalla vigliaccheria (scusa, eh)
cioè
non l'hai fatta perchè in quel momento pensavi che quello era l'uomo con cui volevi vivere la vita
l'hai fatta perchè non avevi il coraggio di assumerti la responsabilità di una conseguenza intrinseca a ciò che avevi fatto

mi spiace per tuo marito
spero tu non glielo dica mai


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> .........
> Ma ti assicuro che scelte cosi' importanti che *ti* cambiano la vita *non prese da te*, sono difficili da digerire.
> 
> ....


non so se ti leggi


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti sei pentita ma ribadisco che la scelta è stata tua
> 
> se poi le cose stanno come dici,
> direi anche che è stata una scelta dettata dalla vigliaccheria (scusa, eh)
> ...


Ma anche il marito non si è dimostrato migliore, visto che invece di dialogare con sua moglie, capire dove sono i buchi neri del loro rapporto... l'ha prima ricattata ("o fai come dico io oppure butto il bambino con l'acqua sporca"), poi ha insabbiato tutto con un bel "mettiamoci una pietra sopra, non parliamone più..."
Ma è il modo di fare questo? Non credo proprio.
Spero solo che Pescerosso si riprenda presto da questo stallo lavorativo e che non arrivi a covare rancori e risentimenti verso di lui...alla lunga.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma anche il marito non si è dimostrato migliore, visto che invece di dialogare con sua moglie, capire dove sono i buchi neri del loro rapporto... l'ha prima ricattata ("o fai come dico io oppure butto il bambino con l'acqua sporca"), poi ha insabbiato tutto con un bel "mettiamoci una pietra sopra, non parliamone più..."
> Ma è il modo di fare questo? Non credo proprio.
> Spero solo che Pescerosso si riprenda presto da questo stallo lavorativo e che non arrivi a covare rancori e risentimenti verso di lui...alla lunga.


 mi sembra che sul serio facciamo le puntigliose ponendoci dal lato della donna.
ma non ci rendiamo conto del punto di vista di lui.
non ha costretto nè obbligato nè usato violenza.
Ha fatto quello che consigliamo a TUTTI: è stato duro e ha posto una scelta. 
se il marito di verena non avesse chiesto una scelta starebbero ancora insieme? se amarax avesse buttato fuori suo marito non sarebbe più serena? Se il marito di marì non si fosse licenziato avrebbero potuto tornare insieme? 
Se pescerosso fosse l'uomo le diremmo 'ha fatto bene tua moglie, scrodati del capo stronzo e ritorna in famiglia, finchè puoi!'
Pescerosso ha scelto. Lìha fatto per comodo? Solo lei lo sa. L'ha fatto per non dire ai figli che mamma e papà si separano? Ma allora che farà, fingerà per sempre per non dire ai figli che non ama più papà? O si prenderà una buona volta le sue responsabilità?
Per amore? AH, che bello ammantare tutto d'amore!!! E se invece fosse stato solo sesso e desiderio di conquista? Di tornare adolescente e con l'unica responsabilità di essere attraenti nell'uscire di casa per andare al lavoro?
Pesce, nella bolla ti ci sei messa da sola. 
Deidere con coerenza e per te, portare avanti senza lamenti la decisone, questa sarebbe la novità che ti farebbe spezzare la bolla. Ma finchè ti viene comodo incolpare il marito della bolla, starai qui tranquilla a piangere la disgrazia di aver lasciato il lavoro e che il tuo capo non ti risponde alle chiamate... tanto tanto anzichè tornare al lavoro volessi invece rivedere lui?


----------



## pescerosso (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti sei pentita ma ribadisco che la scelta è stata tua
> 
> se poi le cose stanno come dici,
> direi anche che è stata una scelta dettata dalla vigliaccheria (scusa, eh)
> ...


Forse è stata vigliaccheria, ma comunque di fonte ad un aut aut cosi ho  scelto di fare un tentativo.

In quel momento non sapevo cosa volevo, ma ha prevalso il buon senso.

Io voglio che se le cose fra me e mio marito andranno avanti, deve essere perchè tutti e due consapevolmente e razionalmente lo decidiamo.

Prendere una decisione cosi' importante in un momento "delirante" non avrebbe portatoa niente di buono.

Sia in un senso che nell'altro (cioè insieme o no), questa è una decisione che va presa a "bocce ferme".

Questo l'ho detto anche a mio marito, siamo consapevoli che se vediamo che le cose sono irrecuperabili prenderemo una decisione. Ma sarà una decisione presa  coscentemente e non avvenatamente.
Mi sembra che sia il minimo.


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra che sul serio facciamo le puntigliose ponendoci dal lato della donna.
> ma non ci rendiamo conto del punto di vista di lui.
> non ha costretto nè obbligato nè usato violenza.
> Ha fatto quello che consigliamo a TUTTI: è stato duro e ha posto una scelta.
> ...



Aut-aut a parte, che io non condivido anche se spesso qui viene consigliato - quello che non mi torna davvero è il fatto che lui non voglia confrontarsi con lei, che non voglia sondare quali sono i loro problemi...se ci sono. Ci ha messo una pietra sopra, per "chetarsi" gli è bastato dare una punizione (perchè è quello che è) a Pesce. 
Davvero, tra una A scarlatta da portare per sempre sul petto, e questo ricatto, non ci vedo tanta differenza. 
Il marito non si mette in discussione, fa come se nulla fosse accaduto, e nel frattempo Pescerosso si ritrova, sola, a dover ricostruire qualcosa che, secondo me, poteva anche non essere demolito (ad esempio poteva chiedere un trasferimento, fare "ferie lunghe"...in questo concordo pienamente con Miciolidia)...
Per tutto questo, credo sia umano e comprensibile il risentimento di Pescerosso.

Non è questione di fare i puntigliosi per mettersi dal lato della donna... se Pescerosso fosse stato uomo e la moglie avesse adottato gli stessi metodi, peraltro senza dialogare davvero con il marito....io avrei comunque disapprovato.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra che sul serio facciamo le puntigliose ponendoci dal lato della donna.
> ma non ci rendiamo conto del punto di vista di lui.
> non ha costretto nè obbligato nè usato violenza.
> Ha fatto quello che consigliamo a TUTTI: è stato duro e ha posto una scelta.
> ...


 
quoto e mi inchino

(avrei risposto le stesse cose, ma mi faceva proprio fatica )


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aut-aut a parte, che io non condivido anche se spesso qui viene consigliato - quello che non mi torna davvero è il fatto che lui non voglia confrontarsi con lei, che non voglia sondare quali sono i loro problemi...se ci sono. Ci ha messo una pietra sopra, per "chetarsi" gli è bastato dare una punizione (perchè è quello che è) a Pesce.
> Davvero, tra una A scarlatta da portare per sempre sul petto, e questo ricatto, non ci vedo tanta differenza.
> Il marito non si mette in discussione, fa come se nulla fosse accaduto, e nel frattempo Pescerosso si ritrova, sola, a dover ricostruire qualcosa che, secondo me, poteva anche non essere demolito (ad esempio poteva chiedere un trasferimento, fare "ferie lunghe"...in questo concordo pienamente con Miciolidia)...
> Per tutto questo, credo sia umano e comprensibile il risentimento di Pescerosso.
> ...


tu non puoi sapere quanto sta male


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu non puoi sapere quanto sta male


E' una brutta situazione in cui sicuramente stanno malissimo entrambi. 

E' una situazione dove entrambi hanno fatto sbagli e stanno soffrendo.

Proprio per questo, ci andrei piano prima di dirle che lei è l'unica causa del suo male (= l'immagine di Pescerosso che nella bolla ci si è messa da sola, con vigliaccheria) e che quindi deve piangere sè stessa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pesce rosso, però cavoli, se quel lavoro era così buono potevi evitarti la storiella squallida con il capo, no? *Il risultato ovvio e che tuo marito ha avuto in pieno diritto di chiederti è di licenziarti *e non dirmi che non lo sapevi che se fossi stata scoperta sarebbe andata così!


----------



## giobbe (17 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> No, è stata la prima cosa che mi ha chiesto mio marito.
> Se non mi fossi immediatamente licenziata (non mi sono neanche piu' presentata), lui mi ha detto che non lo avrei + visto. Me l'ha detto mentre stava preparando le valigie.....
> Dopo 3 giorni passati dai suoi, è tornato a casa. Per ricostruire, ma sopratutto per i bambini che non capivano cosa stava succedendo.
> Se fossi andata a lavorare, lui dice che non mi avrebbe dato questa seconda possibilità.


Sei molto fortunata, hai un marito pacato e con la testa sulle spalle.


----------



## giobbe (17 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mi sembra che sul serio facciamo le puntigliose ponendoci dal lato della donna.
> ma non ci rendiamo conto del punto di vista di lui.
> non ha costretto nè obbligato nè usato violenza.
> Ha fatto quello che consigliamo a TUTTI: è stato duro e ha posto una scelta.
> ...


Quoto al 375%!!!


----------



## Amarax (17 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che volevo fare.
> Ma mio marito non ha sentito ragione.
> In quel momento, con lui con le valigie pronte, ho pensato hai miei figli.
> Cosa gli avrei detto una volta tornati a casa da scuola?
> ...


 
Per chi è a casa o al lavoro,pensare che il coniuge è al lavoro dove c'è l'amante , è un inferno innnarrabile.
Sai che ogni momento potrebbero stare vicini, toccarsi, baciarsi...non si campa più.
Io da donna non ero nelle confdizioni di fare una richiesta del genere ma capisco tuo marito che te l'ha fatta.
Che poi i soldi servono è un altro conto...in quel momento lui ha deciso così e tu accettando gli hai dato modo di valutare  l'entità del tuo pentimento.


----------



## Amoremio (17 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' una brutta situazione in cui sicuramente stanno malissimo entrambi.
> 
> E' una situazione dove entrambi hanno fatto sbagli e stanno soffrendo.
> 
> Proprio per questo, ci andrei piano prima di dirle che lei è l'unica causa del suo male (= l'immagine di Pescerosso che nella bolla ci si è messa da sola, con vigliaccheria) e *che quindi deve piangere sè stessa*...


 
io questo non l'ho mai detto
anzi penso il contrario
e penso che lei lo faccia già troppo

lei deve guardare in faccia quel che ha realizzato, assumersi la responsabilità e prendere delle decisioni


----------



## Micia (17 Luglio 2010)

l'unica decisione che sta già mettendo in opera invano, almeno per ora, è quella di cercarsi un lavoro.

e voglio sperare che insieme abbiano la voglia di capire perchè è accaduto. senza mettere la testa sotto la sabbia credendo che allontanandola dall'ufficio si risolvesse la crisi tra loro.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Per chi è a casa o al lavoro,pensare che il coniuge è al lavoro dove c'è l'amante , è un inferno innnarrabile.
> Sai che ogni momento potrebbero stare vicini, toccarsi, baciarsi...non si campa più.
> *Io da donna non ero nelle confdizioni di fare una richiesta del genere* ma capisco tuo marito che te l'ha fatta.
> Che poi i soldi servono è un altro conto...in quel momento lui ha deciso così e tu accettando gli hai dato modo di valutare  l'entità del tuo pentimento.


Questa me la devi spiegare.:unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Micia (17 Luglio 2010)

evitare di fare certe domande.


----------



## Amarax (17 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questa me la devi spiegare.:unhappy::unhappy:


 
Potevo dire a mio marito di licenziarsi? o di cambiare ospedale? certamente no...che poi se ne andò lei...e luui la seguì, ricordi? che casino a ripensarci!ma come ho fatto a sopportare tanto e per tanto tempo? che cretina, irrimediabilmente cretina ...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Potevo dire a mio marito di licenziarsi? o di cambiare ospedale? *certamente no*...che poi se ne andò lei...e luui la seguì, ricordi? che casino a ripensarci!ma come ho fatto a sopportare tanto e per tanto tempo? che cretina, irrimediabilmente cretina ...


Certo che POTEVI dirglielo. Sennò te ne andavi tu...semplice, no?!


----------



## Amarax (18 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Certo che POTEVI dirglielo. Sennò te ne andavi tu...semplice, no?!


 
Certo, avrei potuto.
ma tu ricordi in che stato ero?
Confusa, cieca per il dolore...mi ostinavo a credere mi amasse e che era lei che non lo lasciava libero.
Invece...no.
Amava lei e forse aveva pietà di me. Ma giusto mentre era a casa xchè fuori era solo suo, di lei.


----------



## pescerosso (19 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sei molto fortunata, hai un marito pacato e con la testa sulle spalle.


Pacato forse, non è esatto.
Diciamo che sicuramente ha scelto di non distruggere tuttto in nome della famiglia. E non è poco. Non ho raccontato tutto nei minimi particolari, ovviamente. Ho tralasciato botte a me, minacce all'altro etc,etc..
 Ma a questa decisione ci è arrivato quando era fuori casa. La prima cosa che ha fatto, il giorno stesso è stata quella di fare le valigie e andare via. 

La cosa che sicuramente non aiuta è il fatto che lui ritiene di essere sempre stato un marito "perfetto", crede che in realtà io non avessi proprio nessun motivo di tradirlo, per di piu' con uno + vecchio di lui di 12 anni.

Invece se è successo tutto cio' è perchè i problemi c'erano.
E' stato un campanello d'allarme a qualcosa che già non andava.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Pacato forse, non è esatto.
> Diciamo che sicuramente ha scelto di non distruggere tuttto in nome della famiglia. E non è poco. Non ho raccontato tutto nei minimi particolari, ovviamente. Ho tralasciato *botte *a me, minacce all'altro etc,etc..
> Ma a questa decisione ci è arrivato quando era fuori casa. La prima cosa che ha fatto, il giorno stesso è stata quella di fare le valigie e andare via.
> 
> ...


 :idea: botte?!?!?!? 
E ti pare una cosa da niente, da tralasciare?
e allo stesso modo tralasci il fatto che mai sia stato affrontato il problema o i problemi? 
ma in che mondo vivi? che soluzioni pretendi alle domande se sono quelle sbagliate? 
Iniziamo a fare le domande giuste o no? Che problemi?


----------



## pescerosso (19 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> :idea: botte?!?!?!?
> E ti pare una cosa da niente, da tralasciare?
> e allo stesso modo tralasci il fatto che mai sia stato affrontato il problema o i problemi?
> ma in che mondo vivi? che soluzioni pretendi alle domande se sono quelle sbagliate?
> Iniziamo a fare le domande giuste o no? Che problemi?


Non voglio giustificarlo, ma quando mi ha visto sulire sull'auto dell'altro ha perso le staffe.Penso che tutti, o quasi avrebbero reagito come lui.
Ancora oggi non posso pensare a quel giorno senza sentirmi fisicamente male. Per lui, per me per la situazione veramente "schifosa", non so' che altro termine usare.

Per quanto riguarda i problemi, devo dire che sono iniziati con la nascita del nostro secondo bambino.
Non dormiva mai, ha avuto parecchi problemi di salute (niente di grave,fortunatamente), io ho ripreso il lavoro quasi subito e mio marito in tutto questo periodo era completamente assente. Impegnato a ma ndare avanti la sua carriera e io sola. In piu' lui ha sempre avuto altri hobbys, palestra, calcio, amici "extra-coppia" che frequentava. In certi periodi usciva la sera anche tutte le settimane. E io a casa con due bambini piccoli. Non si è mai alzato una sola notte a darmi il cambio con mio figlio, nostro figlio. Devo dire che ero parecchio "stressata".
Hoo fatto presente la cosa + volte, ma lui ha sempre minimizzato.
Mi ha sempre data per scontata forse. La brava mamma e mogliettina che pazientemente se ne stava a casa.
Quando finalmente i miei figli sono diventati  piu' indipendenti, ecco che mi si è aperto un mondo. Ho iniziato a pensare a me stessa. Curandomi di piu', vestendomi in maniera + femminile, etc. Questo cambiamento probabilmente è stato "notato" da qualcun'altro.
E da qui è iniziato tutto quest'inferno!!!!Sicuramente la mia reazione non doveva essere questa, non era certo frequentando un'altro che le cose sarebbero cambiate.
Anche se in realtà, almeno in parte, qualcosa è cambiato.
Mio marito non mi da piu' per scontata.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Certo, avrei potuto.
> ma tu ricordi in che stato ero?
> Confusa, cieca per il dolore...mi ostinavo a credere mi amasse e che era lei che non lo lasciava libero.
> Invece...no.
> Amava lei e forse aveva pietà di me. Ma giusto mentre era a casa xchè fuori era solo suo, di lei.


e adesso?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Mio marito non mi da piu' per scontata.


Sì, ma gioia santa, a che prezzo?!

Quanto allo schiaffone, se in "flagrante" a mio avviso ci sta.


----------



## pescerosso (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sì, ma gioia santa, a che prezzo?!
> 
> Quanto allo schiaffone, se in "flagrante" a mio avviso ci sta.


Il prezzo è altissimo...... ma sai, sono cose che sto' capendo adesso.
Non mi ero mai resa conto veramente che questa vita non mi bastava.
Che sono prima di tutto una donna, poi una mamma e moglie.
Non mi sono andata a cercare la storiella. E' capitata, ho fatto in modo che capitasse, non lo so'......
Sto valutando tutto della mia vita, del mio matrimonio.
Penso sia l'unico modo per uscire da "tutto questo".
Continuo a pensare all'altro, se lui mi avesse detto: molla tutto (non i miei figli) e vieni con me, io l'avrei fatto.
Poi mi sarei pentita, ma la sbandata l'ho presa e bella forte.
M sento sempre in "difetto" nei confronti di mio marito, ma devo anche capire le vere ragioni del suo perdono. Alle volte mi sembra che il suo sia solo un modo di rivalsa vero l'altro.
E' stata con me, quindi ha scelto me, quindi sono migliore di te.
Forse ti puo' risultare incomprensibile questo mio pensiero, ma credimi, conoscendo mio marito non è una cosa cosi' assurda.


----------



## Amarax (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e adesso?


 
Adesso è tutto piatto. Almeno con me.
Per questo sto così con la voglia di chiudere e basta


----------



## aristocat (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> M sento sempre in "difetto" nei confronti di mio marito, ma devo anche capire le vere ragioni del suo perdono. Alle volte mi sembra che il suo sia solo un modo di rivalsa vero l'altro.
> E' stata con me, quindi ha scelto me, quindi sono migliore di te.
> *Forse ti puo' risultare incomprensibile questo mio pensiero, ma credimi, conoscendo mio marito non è una cosa cosi' assurda.*


Nient'affatto. Comprensibilissimo invece. 
Capitano quelle unioni in cui ti senti più sola di quanto non lo si possa essere come "single".
Mentre sei in questa "boccia" puoi approfittarne per cercare di capire meglio chi hai sposato veramente...:sonar:, e regolarti di conseguenza.
Tutto sta nel capire che cosa va bene per sè. E a quel punto, se quello che abbiamo di fronte _non_ va bene, allora è il momento di prendere le giuste decisioni.
In bocca al lupo per il tuo futuro lavorativo...e per tutto il resto. 
ari


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Il prezzo è altissimo...... ma sai, sono cose che sto' capendo adesso.
> Non mi ero mai resa conto veramente che questa vita non mi bastava.
> Che sono prima di tutto una donna, poi una mamma e moglie.
> Non mi sono andata a cercare la storiella. E' capitata, ho fatto in modo che capitasse, non lo so'......
> ...


 da come ne parli mi sento schifata e penso 'ma perchè diavolo l'ha sposato? cosa amava in lui?'


----------



## Grande82 (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Non voglio giustificarlo, ma quando mi ha visto sulire sull'auto dell'altro ha perso le staffe.Penso che tutti, o quasi avrebbero reagito come lui.
> Ancora oggi non posso pensare a quel giorno senza sentirmi fisicamente male. Per lui, per me per la situazione veramente "schifosa", non so' che altro termine usare.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i problemi, devo dire che sono iniziati con la nascita del nostro secondo bambino.
> ...


 strano che lo schiaffo sia meno grave e doloroso del chiederti di lasciare il lavoro.
strano che lui trascurava te e il figlio e ci hai fatto un altro figlio, salvo poi trovarti una situazione extra in cui sentirti alleggerita. 
Anche io avrei mollato tutto per il mio ex amante. Brava scema! :rotfl:Non gliel'ho nemmeno mai detto, tanto so bene che avrebbe messo su due frasette biascicate per liquidarmi e sarebbe fuggito. Ma non perchè lo amavo, solo perchè con lui era tutto leggero e facile. Proprio perchè al futuro non abbiamo mai pensato! Voi avete mai pensato al futuro? Fatto piani? cOme liquidare i coniugi? come organizzarsi per i figli e le case? Ne avete mai parlato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Non voglio giustificarlo, ma quando mi ha visto sulire sull'auto dell'altro ha perso le staffe.Penso che tutti, o quasi avrebbero reagito come lui.
> Ancora oggi non posso pensare a quel giorno senza sentirmi fisicamente male. Per lui, per me per la situazione veramente "schifosa", non so' che altro termine usare.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i problemi, devo dire che sono iniziati con la nascita del nostro secondo bambino.
> ...


Secondo te è un cambiamento positivo?
Per me lo è.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Forse ti puo' risultare incomprensibile questo mio pensiero, ma credimi, conoscendo mio marito non è una cosa cosi' assurda.


Il tuo pensiero non è incomprensibile (anzi è molto comune) ma è INGENEROSO nei confronti di tuo marito...e anche tuoi, della vostra storia comune, del vostro passato.

Quando capirai l'ingenerosità di questo pensiero, comincerai a guarire...


----------



## Verena67 (19 Luglio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Adesso è tutto piatto. Almeno con me.
> Per questo sto così con la voglia di chiudere e basta


perché non sei mai riuscita a mettere TE al primo posto?
Se non ti rispetti da sola, come può riuscirci lui?!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> perché non sei mai riuscita a mettere TE al primo posto?
> Se non ti rispetti da sola, come può riuscirci lui?!


ma io non capisco una cosa e forse è sempre stato uno dei miei macroscopici errori: 
Quando io sono insieme ad una persona non sono sullo stesso piano? Non cessa per un istante l'IO e il TU, per essere il NOI.
Anzi non è che io arrichisco il mio Io, grazie al tu, in cui si rispecchia? 
Non ho mai potuto intessere relazioni di supremazia. Come potrei?
Penso piuttosto ai problemi che nascono quando una persona fa di tutto e con amore e per amore e l'altro nemmeno se ne accorge. Mai un grazie, mai un complimento, mai un bravo.

Cosa vuol dire avere rispetto di sè stessi?


----------



## Micia (19 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma io non capisco una cosa e forse è sempre stato uno dei miei macroscopici errori:
> Quando io sono insieme ad una persona non sono sullo stesso piano? Non cessa per un istante l'IO e il TU, per essere il NOI.
> Anzi non è che io arrichisco il mio Io, grazie al tu, in cui si rispecchia?
> Non ho mai potuto intessere relazioni di supremazia. Come potrei?
> ...


rispetto di sè stessi significa che se tu mi dai un calcio nella tibia e sento male, rispettando il male che sento mi allontano da te se tu rinnovi il calcio.
non te lo devo spiegare io.
il problema è che se tu arrivi a darmi il calcio, è una metafora ovviamont, sapendo che mi fa male non esisterà piu' il NOI, ma il tu, perchè  perchè sapendo che questo mi fa male, tu  insisisti in questo comportamento. 
ti torna CP?


----------



## Amarax (19 Luglio 2010)

Conte, sono assolutamente d'accordo con micio e verena.
Cosa dovrei pensare?
La verità è che mi ha mortificato come moglie e come donna.
Ed io sono logorata da tutto quello che ha fatto.
Ed ho mancato io di rispetto a me stessa per avergli permesso tutto questo


----------



## pescerosso (19 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> strano che lo schiaffo sia meno grave e doloroso del chiederti di lasciare il lavoro.
> strano che lui trascurava te e il figlio e ci hai fatto un altro figlio, salvo poi trovarti una situazione extra in cui sentirti alleggerita.
> Anche io avrei mollato tutto per il mio ex amante. Brava scema! :rotfl:Non gliel'ho nemmeno mai detto, tanto so bene che avrebbe messo su due frasette biascicate per liquidarmi e sarebbe fuggito. Ma non perchè lo amavo, solo perchè con lui era tutto leggero e facile. Proprio perchè al futuro non abbiamo mai pensato! Voi avete mai pensato al futuro? Fatto piani? cOme liquidare i coniugi? come organizzarsi per i figli e le case? Ne avete mai parlato?


E che lo schiaffo ci stà, in certi momenti e quindi si comprende meglio e prima. Il lasciare il lavoro,ovviamente, ha delle conseguenze ben piu' gravi.

Per quanto rigurda la situazione "figli" è precipitata con i problemi per il secondo bambino (mancanza di sonno, la salute cagionevole) sommato il fatto che il primo bimbo aveva solo due anni, quindi necessitava delle sue giustissime cure e attenzioni.

Per il capitolo "l'altro", no progetti futuri non ne abbiamo mai fatti. Io per paura di spaventarlo, lui sicuramente perchè aveva chiaro in testa quello che voleva. Perchè perdere una certa stabilità famigliare, mettere a rischio la sua carriera, alla sua età? Avrebbe dovuto significare ricominciare una vita che avrebbe compreso anche dei bambini piccoli, quando i suoi ormai sono già grandi.
E poi il punto è che sicuramente per lui on sono stata altro che un "piacevole diversivo" e basta. E io un'illusa.


----------



## pescerosso (19 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> da come ne parli mi sento schifata e penso 'ma perchè diavolo l'ha sposato? cosa amava in lui?'


No, non è cosi. Certo in poche rughe non si possono raccontare o far trasparire 12 anni insieme.
Quando l'ho sposato ero veramente innamorata di lui e le ragioni erano e sono ancora tantissime.
Purtroppo la vita VERA si affronta dopo, negli anni.
I problemi diventano tanti e tanti si superano insieme, tanti da soli e altri non si capiscono o non sappiamo come affrontarli.

Sicuramente il poco dialogo, l'egoismo se vogliamo, non aiutano.

Forse ci voleva qualcosa di forte per capire quanto siamo importanti l'uno per l'altra.

O forse per capire che vogliamo altro...

La strada da percorrere è ancora lunga e in salita, ma alla fine un traguardo ci sarà. comunque.....


----------



## Daniele (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Avrei dovuto temporeggiare, farlo calmare un po, e poi fare qualsiasi scelta.
> Anche se, ancora oggi, mio marito ribadisce il fatto che mai e poi mai avrebbe accettato il fatto che io lavorassi ancora li.


In questo forum a tutti i traditi che avevano il partner che ha avuto una storia di lavooro abbiamo consigliato di spingere sul far lasciare il lavoro come inizio per la ricostruzione. E' una cosa ovvia, è una cosa banale. Potevi metterti prima in ferie e poi in aspettativa, ma sinceramente il lavooro te lo eri giocato. Sai cosa differenza un uomo da un animale??? Il saper a volte fare scelte dolorose. 
Onestamente non era la scelta sbagliata, quella di avere quella squallida storia con il tuo capo fu un errore e non per il tradimento in se, ma solo perchè sei caduta in un clichè banale e conosciutissimo, non te ne eri resa conto??? Amore, in nome dell'amore saresti disposta ad uccidere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Avrei reagito come lui? Non lo so', sinceramente nella mia posizione, adesso è facile dire: no avrei fatto diversamente.
> 
> Ma ti assicuro che *scelte cosi' importanti che ti cambiano la vita non prese da te, sono difficili da digerire.*
> 
> Che poi sia la scelta giusta, questo te lo diro' fra' un po'....





Amoremio ha detto:


> non so se ti leggi


 Quoto amoremio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Aut-aut a parte, che io non condivido anche se spesso qui viene consigliato - quello che non mi torna davvero è il fatto che lui non voglia confrontarsi con lei, che non voglia sondare quali sono i loro problemi...se ci sono. Ci ha messo una pietra sopra, per "chetarsi" gli è bastato dare una punizione (perchè è quello che è) a Pesce.
> Davvero, tra una A scarlatta da portare per sempre sul petto, e questo ricatto, non ci vedo tanta differenza.
> Il marito non si mette in discussione, fa come se nulla fosse accaduto, e nel frattempo Pescerosso si ritrova, sola, a dover ricostruire qualcosa che, secondo me, poteva anche non essere demolito (ad esempio poteva chiedere un trasferimento, fare "ferie lunghe"...in questo concordo pienamente con Miciolidia)...
> Per tutto questo, credo sia umano e comprensibile il risentimento di Pescerosso.
> ...


'mazza ...ma non eri tu quella che ha chiuso con un'amica perché in treno con te e il fratello ha preferito parlare con lui (oltrettutto neanche sai si ci fossero stati problemi loro privati)?
Tu ti sei domandata che problemi avesse il vostro rapporto?

Ma di che problemi si può discutere se chi ha tradito non taglia in ponti con l'amante?!
Deve essere il tradito a fare il mea culpa???!!!
Ma dai!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma io non capisco una cosa e forse è sempre stato uno dei miei macroscopici errori:
> Quando io sono insieme ad una persona non sono sullo stesso piano? Non cessa per un istante l'IO e il TU, per essere il NOI.
> Anzi non è che io arrichisco il mio Io, grazie al tu, in cui si rispecchia?
> Non ho mai potuto intessere relazioni di supremazia. Come potrei?
> ...


E' tutta questione di attribuzioni, capisci?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> No, non è cosi. Certo in poche rughe non si possono raccontare o far trasparire 12 anni insieme.
> Quando l'ho sposato ero veramente innamorata di lui e le ragioni erano e sono ancora tantissime.
> Purtroppo la vita VERA si affronta dopo, negli anni.
> I problemi diventano tanti e tanti si superano insieme, tanti da soli e altri non si capiscono o non sappiamo come affrontarli.
> ...


Sai Pesce, hai detto una cosa molto  giusta.
*Purtroppo la vita vera si affronta dopo, negli anni.*

Quando ci si sposa si è sempre innamorati.
A volte il poco dialogo non è colpa dell'egoismo, ma dei ritmi di vita e delle incombenze che ci surclassano.
A volte semplicemente si cambia.

A volte diamo troppa importanza ai figli e poca alla coppia.
I sensi di colpa per non riuscire a stare dietro a tutto ci opprimono.
Commettiamo degli errori.

Un grosso errore, a mio avviso, è investire troppo in un diversivo come quello della storia extra-coniugale. Molte persone, forse inconsciamente,
proiettano in essa quell'innamoramento che hanno vissuto originariamente col coniuge, e lì nascono i casini.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sai Pesce, hai detto una cosa molto giusta.
> *Purtroppo la vita vera si affronta dopo, negli anni.*
> 
> Quando ci si sposa si è sempre innamorati.
> ...


Ai figli non si dà mai troppa importanza.

Considerare un diversivo (come si trattasse di un corso di aerobica o fare shopping) avere un amante è di una superficialità impressionante.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> 'mazza ...ma non eri tu quella che ha chiuso con un'amica perché in treno con te e il fratello ha preferito parlare con lui (oltrettutto neanche sai si ci fossero stati problemi loro privati)?
> Tu ti sei domandata che problemi avesse il vostro rapporto?
> 
> Ma di che problemi si può discutere se chi ha tradito non taglia in ponti con l'amante?!
> ...


 
In questo caso penso che dovrebbe essere *anche* il tradito.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

persa, non è che il tradito deve recitare il mea culpa, quantomeno deve ascoltare le ragioni e attraverso di quelle , se c'è la possibilità e  la volontà ricostruire.
e non metterci una pietra sopra, dimenticare e stop.
questo significa negare, a parer mio.negare una realtà perchè fa male. difesa comprensibile ma che non porta a nulla.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ai figli non si dà mai troppa importanza.


 
Azz.... 
e che cos'è allattarli a richiesta fino a sfinirsi, fregandosene del marito?
e che cos'è tenerseli nel letto fino a dieci anni? 
e che cos'è litigare coi professori a scuola perchè li hanno puniti?
.....
mi risulta che queste cose succedano, o no?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> persa, non è che il tradito deve recitare il mea culpa, quantomeno deve ascoltare le ragioni e attraverso di quelle , se c'è la possibilità e la volontà ricostruire.
> e non metterci una pietra sopra, dimenticare e stop.
> questo significa negare, a parer mio.negare una realtà perchè fa male. difesa comprensibile ma che non porta a nulla.


 Questo è ben diverso.
Prioritario è esigere un taglio dal traditore che indichi la volontà di recuperare il rapporto.
Poi il tradito può non avere energia per altro, almeno i primi tempi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Azz....
e come vorresti considerarlo un amante?
Più importante del marito?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Azz....
> e che cos'è allattarli a richiesta fino a sfinirsi, fregandosene del marito?
> e che cos'è tenerseli nel letto fino a dieci anni?
> e che cos'è litigare coi professori a scuola perchè li hanno puniti?
> ...


 Dare l'importanza che meritano significa farlo da adulti e con responsabilità.
Non sparare fesserie.


----------



## Angel (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Azz....
> e come vorresti considerarlo un amante?
> Più importante del marito?


Nel momento di sclero molti lo fanno e non solo marito/moglie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ai figli non si dà mai troppa importanza.
> 
> Considerare un diversivo (come si trattasse di un corso di aerobica o fare shopping) avere un amante è di una superficialità impressionante.





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Azz....
> e come vorresti considerarlo un amante?
> Più importante del marito?


O ci sei o coi fai.
Sei noiosissima. Rovesci ogni affermazione in modo poco onesto.
Conversazione noiosa comunque.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Azz....
> e come vorresti considerarlo un amante?
> Più importante del marito?


che tu possa considerare il marito piu' importante dell'amante quando tu stessa scrivi che l'amante, i piu'  funzionale nonchè assolutamente  determinante per il tuo benessere e la ricerca di te stessa, è una delle mille contraddizioni che colgo del personaggio che vuoi rappresentare. capisci perchè la considero una commedia di provocazioni fini a se stesse?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O ci sei o coi fai.
> Sei noiosissima. Rovesci ogni affermazione in modo poco onesto.
> Conversazione noiosa comunque.


Allora, confronto alla pari.
Non intendo rovesciare le tue affermazioni, che peraltro trovo sempre molto pertinenti. Non ci crederai, ma qualche volta io ci penso anche durante il giorno, alle tue affermazioni, ai tuoi post.

Quello che scrivo, lo formulo in base alla mia esperienza.

Io penso che avere un amante, se lo si vuole, debba essere una cosa piacevole, e che non ti crei ansie o casini. 
Devi cercarti una persona che sia d'accordo con te su questo punto, e che non voglia interferire nella tua vita. Glielo devi spiegare per bene.
Non devi farti illusioni su di lui/lei.
Non lo devi considerare migliore del tuo coniuge.
Deve semplicemente avere un altro ruolo-limitato-nella tua vita e soprattutto deve stargli bene così.

Ti garantisco che, trovata la persona giusta e una volta messe in chiaro le cose si possono condividere momenti veramente piacevoli.

Poste queste basi: esistono imprevedibili risvolti, lo so.
Ci si può innamorare, come è successo a molti.
Si incarta e si porta a casa.

Con questo volevo solo spiegarmi. Non intendo convincerti, nè farti cambiare idea su di me.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> che tu possa considerare il marito piu' importante dell'amante quando tu stessa scrivi che l'amante, i piu' funzionale nonchè assolutamente determinante per il tuo benessere e la ricerca di te stessa, è una delle mille contraddizioni che colgo del personaggio che vuoi rappresentare. capisci perchè la considero una commedia di provocazioni fini a se stesse?


Capisco benissimo che tu possa avere questa impressione.
Ma non perderei tempo a provocare persone che non conosco se non credessi in quel che dico.

L'amante è funzionale, non determinante. 
Cerco di tenere ben presentela linea che separa questi due concetti.

Ho amanti a cui mi sono imposta di rinunciare subito, se dovesse essere necessario.Non ho detto che non soffrirei. Ma mai metterei in discussione la mia famiglia o la mia permanenza in essa per loro.

Ciò che volevo dire a Pesce è proprio questo.
A lei e a tutti quelli che parlano così dei propri amanti.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Capisco benissimo che tu possa avere questa impressione.
> Ma non perderei tempo a provocare persone che non conosco se non credessi in quel che dico.
> 
> L'amante è funzionale, non determinante.
> ...


A livello teorico Chiara, considero la loro presenza determinante per quell'equilibrio che ti permette di" stare " in assoluto.
Probabilmente il tuo modo di relazionarti è cosi deve passare attraverso un riconoscimento sex, seduttivo ...
la famiglia invece è quella che contribuisce anch'essa ad una sicurezza ad altri livelli.


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> A livello teorico Chiara, considero la loro presenza determinante per quell'equilibrio che ti permette di" stare ".
> Perchè probabilmente il tuo modo di relazionarti è cosi deve  passare attraverso un riconoscimento sex, seduttivo ..


In realtà fra   altri nick trovo che lei non si ponga in modo particolarmente seduttivo.
C'è anche da dire però,  che   a me è difficile sedurmi:carneval:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

*Baby Abi*



Abigail ha detto:


> In realtà fra altri nick trovo che lei non si ponga in modo particolarmente seduttivo.
> C'è anche da dire però, che a me è difficile sedurmi:carneval:


mi riferivo al personaggio teoricamente, estrapolattto dal contesto.




ps. tu invece sei bonazza stamane:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mi riferivo al personaggio teoricamente, estrapolattto dal contesto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stamane?? lo sono sempre:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che volevo fare.
> Ma mio marito non ha sentito ragione.
> In quel momento, con lui con le valigie pronte, ho pensato hai miei figli.
> Cosa gli avrei detto una volta tornati a casa da scuola?
> ...


 Tuo marito ha perfettamente ragione, imho. Se è restato provando a ricostruire con te, come poteva pensare ogni giorno che tu vedessi il tuo amante, vista l'attrazione potente che provi per lui? Ti ha messa di fronte ad una scelta, e tu l'hai fatta.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

certo che io ne scrivo di stronzate...mah..


----------



## Amoremio (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che io ne scrivo di stronzate...mah..


scendi dal piedistallo: qui sei una dilettante :mexican:


----------



## Grande82 (20 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E che lo schiaffo ci stà, in certi momenti e quindi si comprende meglio e prima. Il lasciare il lavoro,ovviamente, ha delle conseguenze ben piu' gravi.
> 
> Per quanto rigurda la situazione "figli" è precipitata con i problemi per il secondo bambino (mancanza di sonno, la salute cagionevole) sommato il fatto che il primo bimbo aveva solo due anni, quindi necessitava delle sue giustissime cure e attenzioni.
> 
> ...


 ma tu hai mai sul serio pensato tra te e te a come riorganizzarvi? e come?


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scendi dal piedistallo: qui sei una dilettante :mexican:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

pesce rosso si deve fare squalo.


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stamane?? lo sono sempre:incazzato::incazzato:


ma se eri un apaches e ti ho preso per un hommmo.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Un grosso errore, a mio avviso, è investire troppo in un diversivo come quello della storia extra-coniugale. Molte persone, forse inconsciamente,
> proiettano in essa quell'innamoramento che hanno vissuto originariamente col coniuge, e lì nascono i casini.



Questo lo condivido.
Infatti si torna in famiglia, quando si inizia a ridimensionare la storia con l'amante.


----------



## Minerva (20 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> certo che io ne scrivo di stronzate...mah..


 dillo a me:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Micia (20 Luglio 2010)

te? ma quando mai Minè...mai una parola fuori posto, mai.


----------



## alfeo (21 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Non voglio giustificarlo, ma quando mi ha visto sulire sull'auto dell'altro ha perso le staffe.Penso che tutti, o quasi avrebbero reagito come lui.
> Ancora oggi non posso pensare a quel giorno senza sentirmi fisicamente male. Per lui, per me per la situazione veramente "schifosa", non so' che altro termine usare.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i problemi, devo dire che sono iniziati con la nascita del nostro secondo bambino.
> ...


Bhe, allora così perfetto proprio non era.
Sei davvero la vittima di opposti maschilismi, e tu hai lasciato fare loro tutto quel che volevano (far fare a tuo marito la bella vita che voleva, farti costringere a lasciare il tuo lavoro, far fare al tuo capo una bella storiella con la sottoposta...).
Ma perché sei così mansueta?
Anche adesso la tua reazione in larga parte autopunitiva è secondo me sintomo di qualcosa di irrisolto.
Riscopri te stessa.
Talvolta, per aspera ad astra.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

*alfeo*

interessante quello che hai scritto.

la mansuetudine mi ha colpito molto. proprio perchè non essendo una cosa che mi appartiene, la osservo in molti comportamenti di coloro  che a vario titolo mi girano intorno.
in certe quantità è dannosa. si...proprio cosi. e questa considerazione la faccio proprio perchè spesso mi ritrovo ad invocarla per me stessa , per i motivi opposti a quelli della nostra amica.
ti quoto in tutto, pesciolina ha subito tutto. ed è li'dentro che deve cercare il nodo del problema, anche per me.


----------



## pescerosso (21 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe, allora così perfetto proprio non era.
> Sei davvero la vittima di opposti maschilismi, e tu hai lasciato fare loro tutto quel che volevano (far fare a tuo marito la bella vita che voleva, farti costringere a lasciare il tuo lavoro, far fare al tuo capo una bella storiella con la sottoposta...).
> Ma perché sei così mansueta?
> Anche adesso la tua reazione in larga parte autopunitiva è secondo me sintomo di qualcosa di irrisolto.
> ...


E' vero, sono troppo succube, subisco troppo la corrente. Degli altri pero', non la mia.
IL perchè non lo so, forse per carattere, forse per insicurezza.
E questo mi porta spesso a fare scelte sbagliate.
E devo dire che ultimamente ho dato il meglio di me!!!


----------



## alfeo (21 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> E' vero, sono troppo succube, subisco troppo la corrente. Degli altri pero', non la mia.
> IL perchè non lo so, forse per carattere, forse per insicurezza.
> E questo mi porta spesso a fare scelte sbagliate.
> E devo dire che ultimamente ho dato il meglio di me!!!


Lo vedo.
Come vedo che è molto più facile vedere chiaro nelle faccende altrui piuttosto che nelle proprie.
Ad esempio il thread nasce sulle tue amicizie e sulle confidenze che hai fatto loro.
Penso proprio che averne parlato con i tuoi presunti "amici" sia un'altro errore oltre che sintomo di preoccupante instabilità. E' davvero difficile confidare agli altri le proprie vicende così dolorose eppure cosi banali nella loro ripetitività. E' molto probabile che l'uso che ne facciano sia del tutto superficiale, errato e causa di ulteriore dolore.
D'altra parte aprirsi con qualcuno aiuta a dare oggettività alla propria vicenda, aiuta a mettere in prospettiva diversa i propri errori e  i propri desideri.
Farlo qui, con estranei, è più semplice e forse sortisce risultati diversi, non c'è la barriera dell'ipocrisia, della falsità che alberga in molti di noi.
Il solo vero rischio è che le opinioni espresse dai partecipanti risentano troppo della propria personale esperienza (traditori/traditi) con le prevedibili conseguenze emotive e diverse prospettive.
Forza e coraggio.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2010)

Pescerosso, stamattina non so perché pensavo a te.
Mi è venuto in mente che forse l'astio che provi per tuo marito è quello (inconfessato e inconfessabile, perché sarebbe l'anticamera dell'unico sentimento davvero sano: l'astio verso te stessa per ciò che hai fatto a TE STESSA e alla tua famiglia) che provi per l'amante, che ti ha "illusa" e poi soprattutto "delusa"?

come mai per lui rancore zero?


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Pescerosso, stamattina non so perché pensavo a te.
> Mi è venuto in mente che forse l'astio che provi per tuo marito è quello (inconfessato e inconfessabile, perché sarebbe l'anticamera dell'unico sentimento davvero sano: l'astio verso te stessa per ciò che hai fatto a TE STESSA e alla tua famiglia) che provi per l'amante, che ti ha "illusa" e poi soprattutto "delusa"?
> 
> come mai per lui rancore zero?


 
perchè protegge sè stessa


----------



## pescerosso (21 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè protegge sè stessa


Forse non l'ho mai espresso, ma anche verso l'altro provo rancore.
Sopratutto perchè lui era piu' lucido di me, non coinvolto quanto lo ero io. In piu' lui aveva già affrontato questo tipo di esperienza e sapeva benissimo che io no e si era reso conto del mio "trasporto".
Inoltre poteva prevedere che ci sarebbe stato un risvolto diciamo negativo, lavorativamente parlando. Cosi' facendo ha messo in crisi anche la sua azienda. Io ero completamente offuscata.

Detto tutto ciò,  mi sono auto-distrutta e continuo a farlo.
Quanto a proteggermi, be' ho dei dubbi.....

La persona alla quale attribuisco la colpa maggiore in tutta questa vicenda sono io. E non capisco perchè mi sia "voluta" fare del male cosi stupidamente e prevedibilmente.

Certo in dietro non posso piu' tornare, guardare avanti e salvare il salvabile è quello che devo fare.

A fatica, con alti e bassi, ma ci sto' provando.


----------



## Micia (21 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Lo vedo.
> Come vedo che è molto più facile vedere chiaro nelle faccende altrui piuttosto che nelle proprie.
> Ad esempio il thread nasce sulle tue amicizie e sulle confidenze che hai fatto loro.
> Penso proprio che averne parlato con i tuoi presunti "amici" sia un'altro errore oltre che sintomo di preoccupante instabilità. E' davvero difficile confidare agli altri le proprie vicende così dolorose eppure cosi banali nella loro ripetitività. E' molto probabile che l'uso che ne facciano sia del tutto superficiale, errato e causa di ulteriore dolore.
> ...



e ti ri-quoto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Forse non l'ho mai espresso, ma anche verso l'altro provo rancore.
> Sopratutto perchè lui era piu' lucido di me, non coinvolto quanto lo ero io. In piu' lui aveva già affrontato questo tipo di esperienza e sapeva benissimo che io no e si era reso conto del mio "trasporto".
> Inoltre poteva prevedere che ci sarebbe stato un risvolto diciamo negativo, lavorativamente parlando. Cosi' facendo ha messo in crisi anche la sua azienda. Io ero completamente offuscata.
> 
> ...


Si supera ben di peggio.
Ce la farai... :up:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> Forse non l'ho mai espresso, ma anche verso l'altro provo rancore.
> Sopratutto perchè lui era piu' lucido di me, non coinvolto quanto lo ero io. In piu' lui aveva già affrontato questo tipo di esperienza e sapeva benissimo che io no e si era reso conto del mio "trasporto".
> Inoltre poteva prevedere che ci sarebbe stato un risvolto diciamo negativo, lavorativamente parlando. Cosi' facendo ha messo in crisi anche la sua azienda. Io ero completamente offuscata.
> 
> ...


pesce, io non metto in dubbio il grassetto

a livello razionale è così

ma a livello profondo il tuo inconscio ti protegge
ti fa vedere motivi di "colpa" negli altri personaggi della storia, perchè tu non sia l'unica


----------



## pescerosso (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pesce, io non metto in dubbio il grassetto
> 
> a livello razionale è così
> 
> ...


No, non sono l'unica.
Sono sicuramente quella che ha "perso" di piu'.

Scusate, ma sono in un periodo dove vedo ancora tutto nero, non riesco piu' a sorridere di niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> No, non sono l'unica.
> Sono sicuramente quella che ha "perso" di piu'.
> 
> Scusate, ma sono in un periodo dove vedo ancora tutto nero, non riesco piu' a sorridere di niente.


 Invece hai molto da sorridere.
Quello che è stato è stato.
Ma hai ancora la tua famiglia.
Pensa concretamente come avreste potuto organizzarvi e realizzare quello che credevi il tuo sogno d'amore.
Immagina le facce dei figli... gestire tutto i rapporti con gli ex, le famiglie, gli amici... tutto da ricostruire, case da smontare e allestire... 
Hai perso tutto questo!!!
Balliamo!! rsetto:rsetto:e brindiamo :cincin:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> No, non sono l'unica.
> Sono sicuramente quella che ha "perso" di piu'.
> 
> Scusate, ma sono in un periodo dove vedo ancora tutto nero, non riesco piu' a sorridere di niente.


 
razionalizza pesce

tu avresti potuto bloccare tutto
l'altro è un pdm standard (e lo sapevi!) che strombazza come può
a tuo marito potrai pure imputare di averti imposto il licenziamento ma l'ha fatto sulla spinta di eventi straordinari che hai cagionato tu

poi quando menzionavi il danno per la ditta dell'altro eri proprio fuori, eh!

sarai anche quella che ha perso di più
ma, di fronte alla tua famiglia,  sei anche quella che ha più colpe


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece hai molto da sorridere.
> Quello che è stato è stato.
> Ma hai ancora la tua famiglia.
> Pensa concretamente come avreste potuto organizzarvi e realizzare quello che credevi il tuo sogno d'amore.
> ...


 
e non dimentichiamo che tutto questo ce l'ha ancora perchè il marito ha voluto in qualche modo ingoiare il suo amor proprio

è solo per lui che ha ancora una possibilità di scelta

altrimenti, altro o non altro, le cose starebbero diversamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e non dimentichiamo che tutto questo ce l'ha ancora perchè il marito ha voluto in qualche modo ingoiare il suo amor proprio
> 
> *è solo per lui che ha ancora una possibilità di scelta*
> 
> altrimenti, altro o non altro, le cose starebbero diversamente


 Come se fosse cosa da nulla digerirsi un macigno...


----------



## alfeo (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece hai molto da sorridere.
> Quello che è stato è stato.
> Ma hai ancora la tua famiglia.
> Pensa concretamente come avreste potuto organizzarvi e realizzare quello che credevi il tuo sogno d'amore.
> ...


Tutto vero quel che hai detto però sottende una visione un po' triste, nel senso che le grandi difficoltà da affrontare sono il deterrente per non dover affrontare una nuova vita.
Mi sembra quasi che convenga rimanere nelle proprie posizioni e nella propria famiglia perché altrimenti c'è da distribuire grosse razioni di dolore a destra e a manca.
Intendiamoci, io sono perfettamente d'accordo che sarebbe certo andata così, ma la scelta di rimanere in famiglia dovrebbe avere radici più profonde piuttosto che una semplice scelta di "male minore". No?


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Tutto vero quel che hai detto però sottende una visione un po' triste, nel senso che le grandi difficoltà da affrontare sono il deterrente per non dover affrontare una nuova vita.
> Mi sembra quasi che convenga rimanere nelle proprie posizioni e nella propria famiglia perché altrimenti c'è da distribuire grosse razioni di dolore a destra e a manca.
> Intendiamoci, io sono perfettamente d'accordo che sarebbe certo andata così, ma la scelta di rimanere in famiglia dovrebbe avere radici più profonde piuttosto che una semplice scelta di "male minore". No?


senz'altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Tutto vero quel che hai detto però sottende una visione un po' triste, nel senso che le grandi difficoltà da affrontare sono il deterrente per non dover affrontare una nuova vita.
> Mi sembra quasi che convenga rimanere nelle proprie posizioni e nella propria famiglia perché altrimenti c'è da distribuire grosse razioni di dolore a destra e a manca.
> Intendiamoci, io sono perfettamente d'accordo che sarebbe certo andata così, ma la scelta di rimanere in famiglia dovrebbe avere radici più profonde piuttosto che una semplice scelta di "male minore". No?


 Guarda prima che mi capitasse pensavo che mai avrei voluto non essere tradita slo per dovere e rispetto e senso della famiglia ecc
Dopo ho cambiaoto idea.
Dopo ho pensato che raramente capita un amore (anzi non capita gli amori si coltivano con cura) che valga creare tanto dolore. 
Inoltre credo che nella vita non si incontrino tante persone che vogliono bene veramente e un tradito che è disponibile al lavoro devastante della ricostruzione è qualcuno che vuole davvero bene.
Buttare via la serenità dei figli e qualcuno che vuole bene è da irresponsabili.
Se nel compiere delle scelte non si tenesse conto di tutte le conseguenze (dando giuste priorità ...i pettegolezzi dei vicini sono irrilevanti, ad esempio) non si sarebbe persone adulte e responsabili delle scelte compiute in precedenza.
Poi è chiaro che ci sono circostanze in cui è impossibile ricostruire o restare insieme.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda prima che mi capitasse pensavo che mai avrei voluto non essere tradita slo per dovere e rispetto e senso della famiglia ecc
> Dopo ho cambiaoto idea.
> Dopo ho pensato che raramente capita un amore (anzi non capita gli amori si coltivano con cura) che valga creare tanto dolore.
> Inoltre credo che nella vita non si incontrino tante persone che vogliono bene veramente e un tradito che è disponibile al lavoro devastante della ricostruzione è qualcuno che vuole davvero bene.
> ...


Io l'ho fatto e non mi ritengo un irresponsaile. Non ho tradito, è vero... ma me ne sono andato e quindi, prescindendo dal tradimento, ho causato comunque dolore e mi sono allontanato da chi mi voleva bene. Secondo me generalizzi troppo. La vita ha innumerevoli casi, non classificabili così con un colpo d'accetta.


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

pescerosso ha detto:


> No, non sono l'unica.
> Sono sicuramente quella che ha "perso" di piu'.
> 
> Scusate, ma sono in un periodo dove vedo ancora tutto nero, non riesco piu' a sorridere di niente.



riflettevo oggi alle amarezze postume dei traditori, anzi, delle traditrici, di solito. Qualcuno ricorda con gioia l'adulterio? Se sì, batta un colpo!:mexican:


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece hai molto da sorridere.
> Quello che è stato è stato.
> Ma hai ancora la tua famiglia.
> Pensa concretamente come avreste potuto organizzarvi e realizzare quello che credevi il tuo sogno d'amore.
> ...



questo lo si può dire a bocce ferme dopo ANNI, ma la ferita narcisistica non guarisce MAI. Ed è terribile, solo chi la prova, sa com'è. Penso che se il partner dei due che non investe nel futuro, nemmeno a livello di pensiero, sapesse il MALE che fa all'altro (per non parlare delle sue responsabilità verso chi tradisce...) quantomeno ci rifletterebbe su!!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Tutto vero quel che hai detto però sottende una visione un po' triste, nel senso che le grandi difficoltà da affrontare sono il deterrente per non dover affrontare una nuova vita.
> Mi sembra quasi che convenga rimanere nelle proprie posizioni e nella propria famiglia perché altrimenti c'è da distribuire grosse razioni di dolore a destra e a manca.
> Intendiamoci, io sono perfettamente d'accordo che sarebbe certo andata così, ma la scelta di rimanere in famiglia dovrebbe avere radici più profonde piuttosto che una semplice scelta di "male minore". No?


E' vero anche questo. Ed ecco perché sono pessimista sui tassi di successo delle unioni dove non si "metabolizza" e  non si riafferma con forza la voglia e l'impegno di "esserci", non solo con la mente, ma anche con il cuore.

Ma forse tante persone sono superficiali, non sentono a questo livello, si limitano a vivacchiare, e ricorrono all'adulterio seriale come stampelle a vite piatte, che non hanno saputo riempire di senso...(come probabilmente ha fatto e fa il tuo amante, Pesce...)


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e non mi ritengo un irresponsaile. Non ho tradito, è vero... ma me ne sono andato e quindi, prescindendo dal tradimento, ho causato comunque dolore e mi sono allontanato da chi mi voleva bene. Secondo me generalizzi troppo. La vita ha innumerevoli casi, non classificabili così con un colpo d'accetta.



 e ora sei felice? La tua felicità valeva il dolore?
Te lo chiedo con l'umiltà di chi ha fatto scelte diverse, ma anche obbligate in un certo senso dall'atteggiamento "dell'altra parte".


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e non mi ritengo un irresponsaile. Non ho tradito, è vero... ma me ne sono andato e quindi, prescindendo dal tradimento, ho causato comunque dolore e mi sono allontanato da chi mi voleva bene. Secondo me generalizzi troppo. La vita ha innumerevoli casi, non classificabili così con un colpo d'accetta.


non so se è la stessa cosa MM
sappiamo tutti che l'amore può finire
ma la differenza sta anche in come la fine viene manifestata 

la sostanza di fondo non cambia
ma la modalità fa la differenza, credo


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e ora sei felice? La tua felicità valeva il dolore?
> Te lo chiedo con l'umiltà di chi ha fatto scelte diverse, ma anche obbligate in un certo senso dall'atteggiamento "dell'altra parte".


Si, abbastanza felice... ecco sono sincero, se tornassi indietro rifarei la stessa scelta, Vere. L'amore che mi legava a mia moglie era finito. Le voglio ancora bene, ma non è la stessa cosa. E proseguendo, avrei finito per tradire...
Non nego che ci siano stati momenti di tristezza e di dolore intensi, e a volte ancora tornano. Il rapporto con mia figlia è faticoso, anche se lei è sufficientemente serena... lo vedo dal rendimento scolastico, dal suo rapporto coi coetanei, e coi miei genitori. Senza dubbio dentro di lei ancora non mi ha perdonato ... ci sarà tempo, voglio sperare.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non so se è la stessa cosa MM
> sappiamo tutti che l'amore può finire
> ma la differenza sta anche in come la fine viene manifestata
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo! Quantomeno, una certa differenza... anche se come ben dici, la sostanza poi poco cambia.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, abbastanza felice... ecco sono sincero, se tornassi indietro rifarei la stessa scelta, Vere. L'amore che mi legava a mia moglie era finito. Le voglio ancora bene, ma non è la stessa cosa. E proseguendo, avrei finito per tradire...
> Non nego che ci siano stati momenti di tristezza e di dolore intensi, e a volte ancora tornano. Il rapporto con mia figlia è faticoso, anche se lei è sufficientemente serena... lo vedo dal rendimento scolastico, dal suo rapporto coi coetanei, e coi miei genitori. Senza dubbio dentro di lei ancora non mi ha perdonato ... ci sarà tempo, voglio sperare.


Non avevo letto


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, abbastanza felice... ecco sono sincero, se tornassi indietro rifarei la stessa scelta, Vere. L'amore che mi legava a mia moglie era finito. Le voglio ancora bene, ma non è la stessa cosa. E proseguendo, avrei finito per tradire...
> Non nego che ci siano stati momenti di tristezza e di dolore intensi, e a volte ancora tornano. Il rapporto con mia figlia è faticoso, anche se lei è sufficientemente serena... lo vedo dal rendimento scolastico, dal suo rapporto coi coetanei, e coi miei genitori. *Senza dubbio dentro di lei ancora non mi ha perdonato ... ci sarà tempo, voglio sperar*e.



Sono sicura di sì! Pero' nella mia esperienza il rapporto matrimoniale E' recuperabile quando il terzo incomodo viene tolto di mezzo...questo rimpianto, di non averci riprovato, non l'hai mai?


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la modalità fa la differenza, credo



La cialtronaggine è imperdonabile.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sono sicura di sì! Pero' nella mia esperienza il rapporto matrimoniale E' recuperabile quando il terzo incomodo viene tolto di mezzo...questo rimpianto, di non averci riprovato, non l'hai mai?


Sai, la storia con la persona di cui mi ero innamorato quando sono andato via, è finita da tempo. In realtà, dentro di me, immaginavo che potesse accadere. Perchè l'innamoramento era solo uno dei tanti segnali di allarme sullo stato del mio matrimonio. 
Ho avuto altre storie, nessuna veramente importante. Ma forse qusto è un percorso "giusto da affrontare" quando si esce da un rapporto importante come un matrimonio d'amore di lunga durata. Non so... penso sia vero quello che dici, se il terzo incomodo si toglie da parte il matrimonio spesso è recuperabile. Ma solo se dentro continui davvero ad amare il coniuge. Se l'amore è andato via, l'ostacolo non è il terzo incomodo... siamo noi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai, la storia con la persona di cui mi ero innamorato quando sono andato via, è finita da tempo. In realtà, dentro di me, immaginavo che potesse accadere. Perchè l'innamoramento era solo uno dei tanti segnali di allarme sullo stato del mio matrimonio.
> Ho avuto altre storie, nessuna veramente importante. Ma forse qusto è un percorso "giusto da affrontare" quando si esce da un rapporto importante come un matrimonio d'amore di lunga durata. Non so... penso sia vero quello che dici, se il terzo incomodo si toglie da parte il matrimonio spesso è recuperabile. Ma solo se dentro continui davvero ad amare il coniuge. Se l'amore è andato via, l'ostacolo non è il terzo incomodo... siamo noi.


tu dici :"se mi sono innamorato, quindi  non amavo più lei"
ma sarà vero...in fondo se è finita subito significa che forse ti eri solo invaghito


----------



## Verena67 (22 Luglio 2010)

E' tutto vero.
Ma quanto è amore, e quanto sacrificio? Una famiglia non vale un momento di messa da parte dell'"io"?

So anch'io che sul senso di responsabilità da solo i matrimoni non si reggono, ma chissà...è realistico sognare un amore perfetto che ripaghi di tutte le amarezze?

Sono domande che non pongo a te, pongo a me stessa, e a tutti. Personalmente mi è rimasta una ferita dentro, ma non credo esistano cure. E il matrimonio e la famiglia se non altro, con la loro dolce e appagante costanza, sono una felicità concreta.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai, la storia con la persona di cui mi ero innamorato quando sono andato via, è finita da tempo. In realtà, dentro di me, immaginavo che potesse accadere. Perchè l'innamoramento era solo uno dei tanti segnali di allarme sullo stato del mio matrimonio.
> Ho avuto altre storie, nessuna veramente importante. Ma forse qusto è un percorso "giusto da affrontare" quando si esce da un rapporto importante come un matrimonio d'amore di lunga durata. Non so... penso sia vero quello che dici, *se il terzo incomodo si toglie da parte il matrimonio spesso è recuperabile. Ma solo se dentro continui davvero ad amare il coniuge. Se l'amore è andato via, l'ostacolo non è il terzo incomodo... siamo noi*.


molto vero


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu dici :"se mi sono innamorato, quindi non amavo più lei"
> ma sarà vero...in fondo se è finita subito significa che forse ti eri solo invaghito


No vedi, mi sono perfettamente reso conto che non amavo più lei non perchè mi fossi innamorato di un'altra. Semmai è vero il contrario... mi sono innamorato di un'altra perchè non amavo più mia moglie. E quando l'altra è scomparsa, il non amore è rimasto. Per questo rispondendo a Vere le dicevo che tornassi indietro, rifarei la scelta.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No vedi, mi sono perfettamente reso conto che non amavo più lei non perchè mi fossi innamorato di un'altra. Semmai è vero il contrario... mi *sono innamorato di un'altra perchè non amavo più mia moglie*. E quando l'altra è scomparsa, il non amore è rimasto.


 mi sono spiegata male perché volevo proprio dire questo...riflettendo sul fatto che se tutto è evaporato in fretta forse non era propriamente amore e ....valeva la pena di chiudere con tua moglie?
ma a questo punto mi sembri sicuro


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> E' tutto vero.
> *Ma quanto è amore, e quanto sacrificio? Una famiglia non vale un momento di messa da parte dell'"io"?*
> 
> So anch'io che sul senso di responsabilità da solo i matrimoni non si reggono, ma chissà...è realistico sognare un amore perfetto che ripaghi di tutte le amarezze?
> ...


Bella domanda! ... sai, non penso esista davvero una risposta. Ne esistono tante, tutte valide. Secondo me la tua scelta è stata una risposta valida, e lo è stata la mia. L'importante è che arrivati al dunque, al culmine... ecco, si senta qual'è la via. E la si prenda. 
Poi si soffrirà... si gioirà... sono momenti che comunque si attraverseranno, inevitabilmente. Perchè le ferite ce le portiamo sempre dentro tutti. Di tipo diverso... e per quanto si cicatrizzino, ogni tanto continueranno a far male.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sono spiegata male perché volevo proprio dire questo...riflettendo sul fatto che se tutto è evaporato in fretta forse non era propriamente amore e ....valeva la pena di chiudere con tua moglie?
> ma a questo punto mi sembri sicuro


Sai, finita la storia ho pensato di tornare... ne ho avuto anche voglia, in certi momenti. Mi son guardato dentro. Sarebbe stato crudele soprattutto per lei.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai, finita la storia ho pensato di tornare... ne ho avuto anche voglia, in certi momenti. Mi son guardato dentro. Sarebbe stato crudele soprattutto per lei.


Da quanto sei separato?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Da quanto sei separato?


 circa tre anni...


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

e Lei che cosa dice MM. ?


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

son già passati tre anni..


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai, finita la storia ho pensato di tornare... ne ho avuto anche voglia, in certi momenti. Mi son guardato dentro. Sarebbe stato crudele soprattutto per lei.


 non lo so.

ricordi sliding doors?
non è detto che un amore non si rinnovi  e da un punto di brace riprenda la fiamma , magari non altissima ma sicuramente più avvolgente di tanti altri brevi falò.
non lo possiamo sapere, è anche inutie starne qui a parlare ma cul de sac più, cul de sac meno...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> e Lei che cosa dice MM. ?


 Lei? ... di questo argomento ormai è un po' che non parliamo... credo però che sarebbe contenta che tornassi, anche ora. Credo... ma non saprei dirti, francamente.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so.
> 
> ricordi sliding doors?
> non è detto che un amore non si rinnovi e da un punto di brace riprenda la fiamma , magari non altissima ma sicuramente più avvolgente di tanti altri brevi falò.
> non lo possiamo sapere, è anche inutie starne qui a parlare ma cul de sac più, cul de sac meno...


 Infatti non escludo questa possibilità... ho visto una coppia di divorziati rimettersi assieme dopo dieci anni, e ora sono innamorati e felici.


----------



## Abigail (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *Infatti non escludo questa possibilità.*.. ho visto una coppia di divorziati rimettersi assieme dopo dieci anni, e ora sono innamorati e felici.


Io voto  per un si


----------



## Mari' (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non escludo questa possibilità... ho visto una coppia di divorziati rimettersi assieme dopo dieci anni, e ora sono innamorati e felici.


Tua moglie e' ancora da sola?


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2010)

alle 17 in punto moltimodi perse la scarpina scendendo le scale dell'ufficio:rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so.
> 
> ricordi sliding doors?
> non è detto che un amore non si rinnovi  e da un punto di brace riprenda la fiamma , magari non altissima ma sicuramente più avvolgente di tanti altri brevi falò.
> non lo possiamo sapere, è anche inutie starne qui a parlare ma cul de sac più, cul de sac meno...


Lei ha di molto ragione, le do pure un punto tie'!


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti non escludo questa possibilità... ho visto una coppia di divorziati rimettersi assieme dopo dieci anni, e ora sono innamorati e felici.


anche io. 

in fondo è a questo che serve una separazione.


----------



## Micia (22 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> alle 17 in punto moltimodi perse la scarpina scendendo le scale dell'ufficio:rotfl:


lo scarpone.


----------



## giobbe (22 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Invece hai molto da sorridere.
> Quello che è stato è stato.
> Ma hai ancora la tua famiglia.
> Pensa concretamente come avreste potuto organizzarvi e realizzare quello che credevi il tuo sogno d'amore.
> ...





Amoremio ha detto:


> razionalizza pesce
> 
> tu avresti potuto bloccare tutto
> l'altro è un pdm standard (e lo sapevi!) che strombazza come può
> ...


Quoto Persa e Amoremio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io l'ho fatto e non mi ritengo un irresponsaile. Non ho tradito, è vero... ma me ne sono andato e quindi, prescindendo dal tradimento, ho causato comunque dolore e mi sono allontanato da chi mi voleva bene. Secondo me generalizzi troppo. La vita ha innumerevoli casi, non classificabili così con un colpo d'accetta.


 Ho scritto "Poi è chiaro che ci sono circostanze in cui è impossibile ricostruire o restare insieme.". Evidentemente la valutazione delle circostanze spetta a chi è coinvolto.
Io stessa ho voluto la separazione.
Buttare via chi ci vuole bene credo che sia da irresponsabili verso se stessi. Poi c'è chi è fiducioso di poter trovare altre persone o di poterne fare a meno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo lo si può dire a bocce ferme dopo ANNI, ma la ferita narcisistica non guarisce MAI. Ed è terribile, solo chi la prova, sa com'è. Penso che se il partner dei due che non investe nel futuro, nemmeno a livello di pensiero, sapesse il MALE che fa all'altro (per non parlare delle sue responsabilità verso chi tradisce...) quantomeno ci rifletterebbe su!!


 Neanche la ferita narcisistica del tradito, però.


----------



## giobbe (22 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Io voto  per un si



Un altro voto per il sì.

Istituiamo la democrazia anche nella vita privata di Moltimodi.


----------



## giobbe (22 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo lo si può dire a bocce ferme dopo ANNI, ma la ferita narcisistica non guarisce MAI. Ed è terribile, solo chi la prova, sa com'è. *Penso che se il partner dei due che non investe nel futuro, nemmeno a livello di pensiero, sapesse il MALE che fa all'altro (per non parlare delle sue responsabilità verso chi tradisce...) quantomeno ci rifletterebbe su!!*


Questa non l'ho capita.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tua moglie e' ancora da sola?


 Si. Almeno che io sappia.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. Almeno che io sappia.


E allora? ... a cosa, a chi aspetti


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si. Almeno che io sappia.


un classico della vita è che, al momento in cui dovessi vederla allontanarsi ...ti verrebbe da rincorrerla scoprendola improvvisamente più interessante.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un classico della vita è che, al momento in cui dovessi vederla allontanarsi ...ti verrebbe da rincorrerla scoprendola improvvisamente più interessante.


 Vero, è possibile... quando capisci di perdere realmente qualcosa, improvvisamente quel qualcosa ti richiama. Però una cosa che non farei mai è tornare da lei sull'onda di queste sensazioni. Dopo aver lasciato, se si torna lo si deve fare solo se convinti che si ami davvero. Altrimenti è superficialità verso se stessi e cattiveria verso l'altro.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, è possibile... quando capisci di perdere realmente qualcosa, improvvisamente quel qualcosa ti richiama. Però una cosa che non farei mai è tornare da lei sull'onda di queste sensazioni. Dopo aver lasciato, se si torna lo si deve fare solo se convinti che si ami davvero. Altrimenti è superficialità verso se stessi e cattiveria verso l'altro.


E' inutile che continui.
Noi ci si è fatti il film che tornate insieme e quindi datti da fare:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> E' inutile che continui.
> Noi ci si è fatti il film che tornate insieme e quindi datti da fare:mrgreen:


 che modi... :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che modi... :carneval:


:cincin2:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...images?q=franco+nero+vanessa&hl=it&tbs=isch:1​


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Che belle le camicie coi bottoni sulla schiena!

(quella racchia ha cambiato la foto:carneval


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Che bella coppia.
Mi piacciono molto tutti e due.


(prendete nota)


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Che bella coppia.
> Mi piacciono molto tutti e due.
> 
> 
> (prendete nota)


Segnalo l'inutilita' di questo post


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che belle le camicie coi bottoni sulla schiena!
> 
> (quella racchia ha cambiato la foto:carneval


Era enorme, scompaginava la formattazione a chi il monitor piccolo..


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Che bella coppia.
> Mi piacciono molto tutti e due.
> 
> 
> (prendete nota)


:saggio:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Segnalo l'inutilita' di questo post


Segnalo la racchiaggine di questo post:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Segnalo la racchiaggine di questo post:mrgreen:


Che modi! :sonno:


----------



## Verena67 (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche la ferita narcisistica del tradito, però.



beh, ma io parlavo dei traditori. Direi che nel caso del tradito c'è molto piu' in ballo del mero narcisismo/ego, ci sono anni di investimento personale, famigliare, economico, etc...:unhappy:


----------



## Verena67 (23 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Questa non l'ho capita.



parlavo di chi entra negli adulteri a cuor leggero.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, è possibile... quando capisci di perdere realmente qualcosa, improvvisamente quel qualcosa ti richiama. Però una cosa che non farei mai è tornare da lei sull'onda di queste sensazioni. Dopo aver lasciato, se si torna lo si deve fare solo se convinti che si ami davvero. Altrimenti è superficialità verso se stessi e cattiveria verso l'altro.



Quoto, e con la clausola di fedeltà incorporata.
Sarebbe ridicolo tornare a casa lasciandosi la carta segreta "Se pero' mi capita di trovare altro...".
Se si torna, pietra tombale sul resto del mondo. Con sofferenza (viviamo in un mondo che ESALTA la continua gratificazione consumistica delle emozioni) e sentimento VERI.


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto, *e con la clausola di fedeltà incorporata.*
> Sarebbe ridicolo tornare a casa lasciandosi la carta segreta "Se pero' mi capita di trovare altro...".
> Se si torna, pietra tombale sul resto del mondo. Con sofferenza (viviamo in un mondo che ESALTA la continua gratificazione consumistica delle emozioni) e sentimento VERI.


 certo, ma quella nel mio caso c'è sempre stata, non sarebbe un problema.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quoto, e con la clausola di fedeltà incorporata.
> Sarebbe ridicolo tornare a casa lasciandosi la carta segreta "Se pero' mi capita di trovare altro...".
> Se si torna, pietra tombale sul resto del mondo. *Con sofferenza* (viviamo in un mondo che ESALTA la continua gratificazione consumistica delle emozioni)* e sentimento VERI*.


 Già ...si vuole escludere fatica e sofferenza dalle relazioni... :nuke:


----------



## Verena67 (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo, ma quella nel mio caso c'è sempre stata, non sarebbe un problema.


la fedeltà sessuale è un conto, mi riferisco a quella emotiva, assai più difficile e impegnativa....


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la fedeltà sessuale è un conto, mi riferisco a quella emotiva, assai più difficile e impegnativa....


Anche quella emotiva c'è sempre stata... ma non è un gran vanto, finchè si ama è facile.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Che bella la Redgrave da giovane, anche ora mi piace ma da giovane era proprio bellissima


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Che bella la Redgrave da giovane, anche ora mi piace ma da giovane era proprio bellissima


 Dì.
Ma a me piaceva di più lui... :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dì.
> Ma a me piaceva di più lui... :mexican:


gran gnocchetto ma aveva ed ha la faccia molto triste
il tormentato doloroso fa sempre il suo porco effetto:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> gran gnocchetto ma aveva ed ha la faccia molto triste
> il tormentato doloroso fa sempre il suo porco effetto:rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


:unhappy::unhappy: non concordi madga??:incazzato:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :unhappy::unhappy: non concordi madga??:incazzato:


 Certo. Vedi che la cosa è reciproca?


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo. Vedi che la cosa è reciproca?


:angelo:


----------



## Verena67 (24 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche quella emotiva c'è sempre stata... ma non è un gran vanto, finchè si ama è facile.


e la voglia di guardarsi ancora in giro?


----------



## Micia (24 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> gran gnocchetto ma aveva ed ha la faccia molto triste
> il tormentato doloroso fa sempre il suo porco effetto:rotfl:


faceva.

almeno a me.

di spiegare tutto d'accapo non se ne parla proprio


----------



## Grande82 (26 Luglio 2010)

Molti, come mai l'amore è finito, se posso chiedertelo?
cosa amavi di lei e cosa ad un certo punto hai smesso di amare?


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

*aspettando moltimodi*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Molti, come mai l'amore è finito, se posso chiedertelo?
> cosa amavi di lei e cosa ad un certo punto hai smesso di amare?


ma l'amore è fatto da una serie di luci che si pengono una ad una?
non credo


----------



## Verena67 (26 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'amore è fatto da una serie di luci che si pengono una ad una?
> non credo



qualcuna ogni tanto si può riaccendere


----------



## Minerva (26 Luglio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> qualcuna ogni tanto si può riaccendere


certamente

ma in contemporanea tutto il pannello generale...altrimenti ...buio!


----------



## Grande82 (26 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma l'amore è fatto da una serie di luci che si pengono una ad una?
> non credo


 appunto per quello mi sorprendo e chiedo...


----------

